

Apocalypse 5: Pattern Matching - brudgers
http://www.perl6.org/archive/doc/design/apo/A05.html

======
kbenson
Perhaps you would like to see the outcome of that document, the Perl 6
Synopsis on Regexes and Rules[1].

    
    
      [1]: http://perlcabal.org/syn/S05.html

